
Plot: A DSL for Writing Type-Safe HTML, XML and RSS in Swift - pcr910303
https://github.com/JohnSundell/Plot
======
jdmoreira
I've been seriously impressed by John Sundell of late. This is some serious
API design chops... I will tip my fedora to this one. LOVE IT

